# Chili sauce



## kamp (Aug 12, 2009)

Does someone has a goof recipe on chili sauce? (Really would like it sugarfree but maybe I can change a normal recipe)


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never seen a chili sauce recipe without sugar of some form, but I guess you could try Splenda® and see if it works.  In the following recipe it would be Brown Sugar.

                         Chili Sauce (15 Minute) 

   1          28 oz can  tomatoes 
  1              small  onion -- chopped 
     1/2           cup  brown sugar 
  1         tablespoon  salt 
  1           teaspoon  pepper 
     1/2      teaspoon  cinnamon 
     1/2      teaspoon  allspice 
     1/2      teaspoon  cloves 

Mix all ingredients together and boil slowly for 15 minutes.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 12, 2009)

kamp said:


> Does someone has a goof recipe on chili sauce? (Really would like it sugarfree but maybe I can change a normal recipe)



I have a few.One in particular is a little work/Munky goof free, but worth the effort,and sugar free.

What are you making? That will help narrow it down.


Munky.


----------



## qmax (Aug 13, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> I've never seen a chili sauce recipe without sugar of some form, but I guess you could try Splenda® and see if it works.  In the following recipe it would be Brown Sugar.
> 
> Chili Sauce (15 Minute)
> 
> ...




???

How can you have chili sauce without chilis?


----------



## Antiguadreams (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's my all time favorite sauce I make for my hot dogs...

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1lb ground beef
1 medium onion
3 tablespoons chili powder
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon oregano
3/4 teaspoon cumin
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 cups water

1)  add some oil to a skillet (or saute pan to keep splashing down) and sweat your onions for a minute or three.
2)  Add the meat and brown.
3)  put the mixture in the food processor with chopping blade and blitz until the meat is rendered to small particles.  
4)  Add the meat back to the skillet, and add the spices.  Mix well.
5)  Add the water, and let simmer for about an hour.

What you'll have is a fantastic chili sauce for doggies, and for other purposes too.  
[/FONT]


----------



## mcnerd (Aug 13, 2009)

qmax said:


> How can you have chili sauce without chilis?


Because chili sauce is not a hot pepper sauce.  It is basically just a spicier ketchup.

If you want a Chile Sauce (with an 'e') check out this link:
http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/06/serious-heat-huntley-dents-red-chile-sauce-recipe.html


----------



## qmax (Aug 13, 2009)

Chili with an "i" is acceptable.

Hot sauce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## thecurrypot (Oct 16, 2009)

To make a sweeter chilli sauce, add sultanas, then blend the whole concoction once the sultanas are swollen. That way you can avoid (cane) sugar if you like.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 16, 2009)

*Mexican chili sauce*

Ive tried this recipe and its really good  for both chicken and pork...
This one has tequila in it
Red Chili Sauce


This one has ancho  and Guajillo chilies
Mexican Red Chili Sauce Recipe | Simply Recipes


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, Kamp, what are you using it for? The term "chili sauce" has different meanings depending where you live. Here in the states, it is like Mcnerd said, just a spicier catsup. To other people and in other places it could mean a hot chili pepper sauce, like what one would use to put on tacos or enchiladas.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 16, 2009)

That's so true.  I've seen commercial "chili sauces" that were basically horseradish-spiked cocktail sauces; others that were more like barbecue sauces.  It all depends on what you're looking for &/or what you want to use it on/with.


----------



## mexican mama (Oct 19, 2009)

*enchilada sauce*

whenever i make chili suace..i add a bit of enchilada sauce to it...it adds a more Mexican flavor to my chili dish...


----------



## kamp (Oct 19, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Yes, Kamp, what are you using it for? The term "chili sauce" has different meanings depending where you live. Here in the states, it is like Mcnerd said, just a spicier catsup. To other people and in other places it could mean a hot chili pepper sauce, like what one would use to put on tacos or enchiladas.



I haven't been thinking of it this way before 

I want a suger free recipe to dip chicken wings in, use in stir fry food, dip sticky rice in ++


----------

